# What is the ideal length for the mandible?



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 3, 2019)

I've noticed that there isn't a thread for this, I wonder why. Is it because it depends upon how the rest of your face looks in comparison with your mandible? If that isn't the case, then can somebody tell me the ideal length of the mandible (as the title says)?


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 3, 2019)

Depends on your skull shape and zygos


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 3, 2019)

9.3786937589193547899 cm


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 3, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Depends on your skull shape and zygos


Well I have a VERY wide zygos and dominate skull.


Bewusst said:


> 9.3786937589193547899 cm


Thanks!


Bewusst said:


> 9.3786937589193547899 cm


One last question, how do you measure it?
@streege Hey you're not banned anymore!


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 3, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> One last question, how do you measure it?


Measure from gonion to the middle of the chin. Ideally the mandible should be 75% of erect dick length.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 3, 2019)

This one


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Nov 3, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Measure from gonion to the middle of the chin. Ideally the mandible should be 75% of erect dick length.


Your me autistic


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 3, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> 9.3786937589193547899 cm


I have 11.5 cm! Lifefuel! You're the best!


MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Your me autistic


What is Zephir


Bewusst said:


> Measure from gonion to the middle of the chin. Ideally the mandible should be 75% of erect dick length.


Ruined by a 1.8-2.0 inch chin though. . . :/


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 4, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> 9.3786937589193547899 cm


I forgot to ask a question is this average length or ideal?


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 4, 2019)

Mine is 13.5 cm tbh


----------



## reptiles (Nov 4, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> 9.3786937589193547899 cm





Based on a real metric on just out of your ass ?


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 4, 2019)

mandible length should be irrelevant, since almost every well-developed man will have a long, straight mandible.

ramus height should be talked more often cause it's harder to change and provides many aesthetic benefits


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 4, 2019)

Redpill: the ramus length is actually more important than the mandible length


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 4, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> mandible length should be irrelevant, since almost every well-developed man will have a long, straight mandible.
> 
> ramus height should be talked more often cause it's harder to change and provides many aesthetic benefits


Well I have an uncle who has a very wide jaw and long ramus but has a weird short mandible.


AutisticBeaner said:


> Redpill: the ramus length is actually more important than the mandible length


How do you measure ramus length?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 4, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> mandible length should be irrelevant, since almost every well-developed man will have a long, straight mandible.
> 
> ramus height should be talked more often cause it's harder to change and provides many aesthetic benefits



If your mandible is very close of "straight" so the Ramus will obviously have a good "height". 

You can have a big chin even with short ramus, but you can't have a straight mandible without a tall or normal ramus by any means.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 5, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> If your mandible is very close of "straight" so the Ramus will obviously have a good "height".
> 
> You can have a big chin even with short ramus, but you can't have a straight mandible without a tall or normal ramus by any means.


I have a straight mandible, so that means I have a good ramus!


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 5, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> I have a straight mandible, so that means I have a good ramus!



Maybe, if is not short so yes, the Ramus is part of mandible, if your mandible is not literally like of a mouthbreather with a fucked shape so yes, just see


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 5, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Maybe, if is not short so yes, the Ramus is part of mandible, if your mandible is not literally like of a mouthbreather with a fucked shape so yes, just see
> 
> View attachment 155989


Would 11.5 cm be too short in length for the mandible?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 5, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> Would 11.5 cm be too short in length?



No.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 5, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> No.


Thank you! Now I know my whole entire jaw (excluding the chin) is good!


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 5, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> Thank you! Now I know my whole entire jaw (excluding the chin) is good!



Your chin is recessed?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 5, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Your chin is recessed?


Recessed in height, it's short, 1.8 inches when I clench and when I have my mouth in resting position it's 2.0


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 5, 2019)

I don't think you can measure the mandible with common tools.

After all the gonion is rounded, where do you put the line?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 5, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I don't think you can measure the mandible with common tools.
> 
> After all the gonion is rounded, where do you put the line?


What do you mean put the line?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 5, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> What do you mean put the line?


The line between gonion and mandible.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 5, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> The line between gonion and mandible.


Sorry if this sounds stupid but what line between the gonion and the mandible?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 5, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> Sorry if this sounds stupid but what line between the gonion and the mandible?


That's what I am asking _*you*_.

Don't you get it at all? My point?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 5, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> That's what I am asking _*you*_.
> 
> Don't you get it at all? My point?


Nope. :/


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 5, 2019)

Here.

Please, I invite everyone to visualize me via paint_* what they think*_ between which ponts one is supposed to measure the mandible, and even more importantly- how to do it precisely with home made tools. 
Same goes for ramus.










Cliffs: You can't, the seperation between mandible and ramus is exactly in the middle of the rounded gonion:


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 5, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> If your mandible is very close of "straight" so the Ramus will obviously have a good "height".
> 
> You can have a big chin even with short ramus, but you can't have a straight mandible without a tall or normal ramus by any means.


true on the chin, not true at all on the 2nd?

Jordan Barrett? his ramus is short yet he has a very straight, decently long mandible?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 5, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> true on the chin, not true at all on the 2nd?
> 
> Jordan Barrett? his ramus is short yet he has a very straight, decently long mandible?



Jordan Barrett? depend on the photo, if you want to show me, i think, in this photo is not really short


----------



## reptiles (Nov 5, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> Redpill: the ramus length is actually more important than the mandible length





I would say their both coequal i have a morph showing how angle plus length is sometimes better than a longer ramus their both co equal 








As we can see angle plus mandible length matters a lot


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 5, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I would say their both coequal i have a morph showing how angle plus length is sometimes better than a longer ramus their both co equal
> 
> 
> View attachment 156632
> ...


How long do you think the mandible would be in this example?


----------



## reptiles (Nov 5, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> How long do you think the mandible would be in this example?





Guesstimates 10 inches inches but not much length was added mm differences were on the actual mandible what created a better looking affect was the skull over all took a ante face


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 5, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Guesstimates 10 inches inches but not much length was added mm differences were on the actual mandible what created a better looking affect was the skull over all took a ante face


Keep asking everyone this but is 5 inches for mandible length good? This one has been worrying me lol.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 10, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> 9.3786937589193547899 cm





Wasn't it 18 cm ?


AleksVs said:


> I've noticed that there isn't a thread for this, I wonder why. Is it because it depends upon how the rest of your face looks in comparison with your mandible? If that isn't the case, then can somebody tell me the ideal length of the mandible (as the title says)?





Bruhhhhhh this shit has me worried as well tbqh i only got like 8 cm to 9 cm but that's with a ruler.

I would need a cephalic chart to know for sure.

All i can for sure is the extreme surgeries combined could graft us 1.299 inches for maxilla and mandible that's a lot of inches to play with but for us to become chad i need 2.5 inches extra off mandible length and you require 1 inch i think.


The issue here is really quite simple surgery can't get get us that 1/2.5 extra inches required for chad hood the only way after that is implants.

This is true if the ruler statement is correct if it's not then life-fuel for us i have given my reasons below. 


However measuring with a ruler doesn't seem very accurate a it has many margin of error like the angle it's measured from fat around cheeks and other stuff similar to that.


And i think were relatively on the average scale if we would measure with a Cephalogram lets hope though once we measure with a cephalogram we have normie jaws.


If not extreme options are always their.


Literally most if not all surgeons are blue pilled rats that can honestly suck my dick the only surgeons who would even dare try is andrewschev and dr sailor the rest are blue pilled fuck wads.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Wasn't it 18 cm ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try measuring the circumference of your mandible (i.e., gonion to gonion), yours looked average to me last time I saw a pic of you.
Mine is 22.4cms (I think).


----------



## reptiles (Mar 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Try measuring the circumference of your mandible (i.e., gonion to gonion), yours looked average to me last time I saw a pic of you.





I did that a couple of time I got like 11 to 12 cm that's still worrying. And then sometimes 7 to 10 it's mainly dependent on the angle I've found out. 


My only cope left is a ceplogram tbqh.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I did that a couple of time I got like 11 to 12 cm that's still worrying. And then sometimes 7 to 10 it's mainly dependent on the angle I've found out.
> 
> 
> My only cope left is a ceplogram tbqh.


I hope ours isn't short, I'd rather have a slightly recessed maxilla rather than a short jaw.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> I hope ours isn't short, I'd rather have a slightly recessed maxilla rather than a short jaw.





Same jaw I found out is literally 90 percent of aesthetics


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Same jaw I found out is literally 90 percent of aesthetics


Do you at least have good facial width? Mine is like Jeremy Meeks wide except I lack his angular jaw.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Do you at least have good facial width? Mine is like Jeremy Meeks wide except I lack his angular jaw.





I don't know i would need to measure with a ceplogram it's really easy to fuck with as well


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 10, 2020)

Look at my avatar.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I don't know i would need to measure with a ceplogram it's really easy to fuck with as well


if your face is narrow you could get MSE + facepuller + MSDO and then get something for your lower jaw.


----------



## goat2x (Mar 10, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Look at my avatar.


your mandible nearly popped out of your skull your jutting so hard lmao
also you are breaking your neck tf are u bragging about jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 10, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Look at my avatar.


Almost perfect, gonial angle looks too high though.


Edit: Juttingmaxx


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Almost perfect, gonial angle looks too high though.


Thanks boosted my self-esteem


----------



## reptiles (Mar 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> if your face is narrow you could get MSE + facepuller + MSDO and then get something for your lower jaw.





Honestly atleast their is a lot of stuff that can be done laterally however anteriorly their is very little


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Honestly atleast their is a lot of stuff that can be done laterally however anteriorly their is very little


Is your ramus above or below your lips? I have no idea what they mean by that, I've heard it mentioned in the "Jeremy Meeks Pheno" thread.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Is your ramus above or below your lips? I have no idea what they mean by that, I've heard it mentioned in the "Jeremy Meeks Pheno" thread.





Nearly but not fully i think it's like 2/4mm


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Nearly but not fully i think it's like 2/4mm


How do you measure it? I've never heard of this.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> How do you measure it? I've never heard of this.





I roughly estimated from my lense distorted pics I assume it's wrong by a large margin of error I hope its wrong tbqh. 


If not I can get distraction osteogensis


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I roughly estimated from my lense distorted pics I assume it's wrong by a large margin of error I hope its wrong tbqh.
> 
> 
> If not I can get distraction osteogensis


Could you show me a pic of what a ramus below to lips looks like? Also, can you afford this?


----------



## reptiles (Mar 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Could you show me a pic of what a ramus below to lips looks like? Also, can you afford this?





Not yet Unforantely but I know the Russian guy who will do it of asked.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Not yet Unforantely but I know the Russian guy who will do it of asked.
> 
> View attachment 302780


What's your list of surgeries?


----------



## reptiles (Mar 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> What's your list of surgeries?





I'm really reccessed so I will say.


Ultra bimax+mse+face pulling+msdo.


Ultra bimax=genioplasticity+imdo+bimax+jaw distractors for both ramus and mandible.


I will leave links to it off course.


https://looksmax.org/threads/giga-l...ve-you-up-to-30-mm-of-bone-projection.111048/

It should work hypothetically.


And basically this would honestly make me some what human


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I'm really reccessed so I will say.
> 
> 
> Ultra bimax+mse+face pulling+msdo.
> ...


That actually doesn't seem like much, as crazy as it sounds.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> That actually doesn't seem like much, as crazy as it sounds.





33 mm is a lot to play around with and this should help just about most of us ascend.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> 33 mm is a lot to play around with and this should help just about most of us ascend.


Bro, I hope you go through with this, you could slay white girls after all of these (in France since you have big lips).


----------



## reptiles (Mar 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Bro, I hope you go through with this, you could slay white girls after all of these (in France since you have big lips).




Thanks man I also think curries maybe more closer to whites than the other 2 black and asian.

I used to think curry was a made up off abo european iranian and chink.

I've recently found abo has nothing to do with curries.And chink is very small it would appear we have caucasoids more often than in india i hope i have the caucasoid side even though race is some what cope it's still real a white forward grown face is better than a chink forward face or nigger one.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Thanks man I also think curries maybe more closer to whites than the other 2 black and asian.


Southern India no, Northern India yes and Eastern India (I have no clue whatsoever).


----------



## reptiles (Mar 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Southern India no, Northern India yes and Eastern India (I have no clue whatsoever).



Eastern is chink admixed i think they have 15 percent it's.I think over all the indian skull broadly caucus i thank fuck for eurasian steppe and iranian neolithic farmers the ASI seem to be a type found in the indus valley and i don't know what they are tbqh.


----------

